# Shifa College Of Medicine Admissions



## zincy7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Applied to Shifa? Suffered through those weird MMI's? Got accepted? Congrats!!!! Head on over to the Class of 2019 facebook page to meet and interact with your future classmates. Just type in "Shifa College of Medicine - Class of 2019" in the Search bar. Click the one with Goofy as a doctor. 

Foreign and Local Seats have completed interviews and acceptances. Remember, don't be an ***. We all have to see your face for another 5 years. Let's all start off on the right foot.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Been waiting for this. Not to sound whiny, but wouldn't it have been better if it were a group instead of a page? Because now pretty much anyone can like and post on the page and it might attract spammers and trolls later on.


----------



## Khushi95 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah i agree with RobinAV .... there should be a group as well


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

Someone please make an active group for our batch, I dont want to step inside a class full of strangers. :/


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Raza Jafar said:


> Someone please make an active group for our batch, I dont want to step inside a class full of strangers. :/


Haha relax, I'm sure everyone will be nice.


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> Haha relax, I'm sure everyone will be nice.


I hope


----------



## Omer105 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Is Shifa Recognized?*

i got confirmation letter too but i am little bit worried about their scenario ... Will someone here guide me please regarding the ongoing situation of shifa recognition ... Pleaaasssseeeee !!!


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

You have nothing to worry about, Shifas issue with PMDC was solved a couple of weeks ago. Its now recognized by PMDC and is still recognized by WHO.


----------



## Omer105 (Nov 15, 2014)

On medical board of california website it is still registered under BAhria University .... :red:


----------



## zincy7 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Posted in the wrong forum* 

Due to popular demand, here's the official SCoM Class of 2019 group. The official page will still be active, and major announcements can be made on that page. This group lets you see who all is in the class, so remember, don't be an a**!!!

Same Drill, only this time, it'll be a group page when you search for it.


----------

